
Cook Says Lives Enriched Matters More Than Money Made: Interview - ashishgandhi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-12-06/cook-says-lives-enriched-matters-more-than-money-made-interview.html
======
ewokhead
Go ahead and tell that to your shareholders.

------
kiskis
with the financial freedom with an estimated net worth of $400M, of course he
says that. these headlines are stupid.

